# What kind of tab\glove is everybody shooting?



## The Arrow Guru (Feb 9, 2005)

I am currently shooting a Cavelier Cordovan Elite tab. Any suggestions or commants bring them on!


----------



## Recurveunaided (Jan 17, 2008)

Win&Win Ultra 3 finger under


----------



## bowjunkie2 (Dec 12, 2004)

Been using Damascus gloves since the beginning of time!!!:wink:


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Sunshine: Neet calf hair o ring tab with no spacer.

The "R" word : Walker Wonder tab. None better...


----------



## naklein (Apr 30, 2008)

Neet 2-finger tab.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

Cavalier Cordovan or Lite.


----------



## glass3222 (Jan 12, 2008)

Neet pinch free tab


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Cavalier with my own homemade leather face...Sorta like Cordovan, but slightly thicker, and lasts and lasts...A little bit of arrow lube on the leather every 4-5 shots or so....Jim


----------



## huntsome (Sep 5, 2007)

With compound shooting use the Cartel smart tab with cordovan face, pretty much identical to the Cavalier. Lets me get off a clean release.
For recurves I use the Martin glove. 

Can't use a glove for crap on compounds and if I use the above tab on my recurves, the plate on my follow through hits me a little past the corner of my mouth.

Horses for courses with me.


----------



## cobowhntr (Jan 1, 2005)

Saunders PakTab. Lets me build it the way I want, affordable, weather proof & lasts forever.


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

Bateman BUBBA Tab. Cordovan face, rubber back, with spacer.


----------



## marcusjb (Jun 22, 2005)

el cheapo Neet pinch free w/calf hair


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

AF with a modified platform.


----------



## Texoma (Jul 1, 2006)

cobowhntr said:


> saunders paktab. Lets me build it the way i want, affordable, weather proof & lasts forever.



+1


----------



## clar 6 (Nov 27, 2004)

*same*



bigrnyrs said:


> I am currently shooting a Cavelier Cordovan Elite tab. Any suggestions or commants bring them on!


just went to this about a year now LOVE it. used pinch free NEET before, very good tab also.


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

Kant Pinch with spacer & Calf Hair face


----------



## white tail 10* (Aug 3, 2005)

*the best*

black widow tab
last for ever and shoots great
has some king of rubber between two layers of leather


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

Berlin deerskin glove.


----------



## shadowhunter (Oct 12, 2003)

*Cordovan*

A Bateman cordovan face tab without spacer, resembles a Neet tab.


----------



## Coodster (Feb 3, 2006)

Cavelier Cordovan Elite tab here also, shoot this tab with my compound and recurve.


----------



## Hollowpoint (Jul 10, 2003)

Robert58 said:


> Bateman BUBBA Tab. Cordovan face, rubber back, with spacer.


Me too.....but he made mine a 2 finger version....with spacer, and I love it.


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

Wilson Black Widow in large for me... used them since 1991:darkbeer:


----------



## gregstiff (Jul 9, 2008)

Cavalier Cordovan modified 2 fingers under.


----------



## musikman43155 (Dec 4, 2007)

I use a 3Rivers calf hair tab, one over two under with a spacer. I love the traditional tabs that slide over your middle finger, plus, this one is thick enough to keep the finger's comfy, but, still sensitive.

I've also dabbled with shooting with my middle and ring finger below the nock with my index off the string entirely. Seems to allow a cleaner release, but, hurts my 22 year old, carpal tunnel inflicted hands. I'll probably experiment some more when I get my bow back.


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

Saunders, have tried them all and keep going back to my Saunders.


----------



## Blackstar (Aug 20, 2007)

jcs-bowhunter said:


> kant pinch with spacer & calf hair face



+1


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

Cavelier Elite with superleather, modified spacer from a Cartel.

How do you compare the super leather to cordovan, never tried it?


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Feb 9, 2005)

*I don't really know*

However I was going to a level 5 coach when I started and he told me for what ever reason to get the cordovan and not the super leather so I did what he said. I do not really know the difference.


----------



## arrowcrester (Jul 27, 2003)

*Another vote for the Saunders Tab*

I like the Saunders tab because it:
* has a slick surface that gives a quick release:
* works whether its wet or dry:
* doesn't develop a groove like leather:
* lasts forever:
* and I can build it to my specifications.

One thing I don't like is the hardware that comes with the tab. The screws and rivets do not work welll. I prefer to sew the tab together rather than use the hardware.


----------



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

Bateman 3 finger under


----------



## Caleb ConDoin (Jul 4, 2008)

i tried to use finger tabs and gloves, but my shoots were pretty terrible and I tried on some of my dads reguar construction gloves and it got way way better


----------



## Dadpays (Oct 11, 2006)

*Bateman Bubba tab*

What Robert58 said! My son shoots this tab. I stopped by a couple weeks ago and Bubba made him another with slightly thinner cordovan (0.050 vs 0.070" I think). That is why I like dealing with Bateman - you get custom service and, in my case, they did it during lunch so I could get on the road to OKC and JOAD Nationals! Excellent tabs/fair price/great service!!!


----------



## Desert Southpaw (Jan 10, 2008)

I use a 3Rrivers glove that is Leather 3 finger with cordvan tips. Great durable glove.


----------



## C++ (Nov 30, 2002)

*Tab Pinching Arrow*

Is there a tab some one can recommend to me that prevents pinching the arrow better than others?


----------



## kshunter55 (Aug 3, 2008)

*tab talk*

three rivers archery calf hair tab is my favorite. It is very durable and only like 6.25 used the same one the last two year.


----------



## Fingashoota (Aug 10, 2008)

Bateman 2 under tab.


----------



## dead eye dick (Sep 1, 2004)

The new jager tab


----------



## FallingCrows (Sep 24, 2007)

bowjunkie2 said:


> Been using Damascus gloves since the beginning of time!!!:wink:


ditto


----------



## mustanggirl1975 (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm new to archery, and decided to learn with fingers... I've maybe shot 100 arrows(yes I'm that new  )

I have a leather finger tab with, what I think it's cow hide could be horse hair, and it seems to be fine. However when I took a beginner lesson I didn't use anything on my fingers and i was hitting dead on my targets, but the bow was very easy to pull. My new bow is set to 35lbs and my fingers go numb after only a few pulls so i need some thing.

Here is my concern, the tab seems to stay "bent" from the string, and my shots are always heading off to the right. (I'm a righty)

I'm wondering if it is because, my sight is off?.... the tab isn't getting out of the way of the string fast enough?.... or tabs are just not for me? I just don't want to get stuck in a bad habit this new in the game....

this "Cordovan Tab" some of you have talked about looks good, looks to be one layer?.... Maybe one layer will move away from the string faster along with my fingers? ..... or maybe my fingers are not fast enough?

(sorry lots of questions, but that's what makes me a beginner :-D )
If anyone has suggestions please shoot them my way 
Thanks !!!!


----------



## Dadpays (Oct 11, 2006)

mustanggirl1975 said:


> Here is my concern, the tab seems to stay "bent" from the string, and my shots are always heading off to the right. (I'm a righty)
> 
> I'm wondering if it is because, my sight is off?.... the tab isn't getting out of the way of the string fast enough?.... or tabs are just not for me? I just don't want to get stuck in a bad habit this new in the game....
> 
> ...


----------



## Dave V (Aug 13, 2008)

I've used a Damascus glove for years. It wasn't until I was at an indoor range shooting multiple rounds did I start getting aggravated over the occasional "flyer." The Pro Shop guy thought I was plucking the string, so he gave me a hair glove to try. Straightened things right out. I figured later that the soft leather and the grooves formed were "hooking" the string. 

Now that the hair glove is showing some wear, I'm experimenting with tabs again. Based on the opinions here, I have a Cavalier Elite Cordovan on it's way. Maybe I'll cure this finger consistency thing once and for all. If not, oh well, it didn't cost much to try. Unlike release shooters I at least don't have to take out a bank loan to try something new. :wink:


----------



## Dave V (Aug 13, 2008)

Okay, I've played with my new Cavalier Elite over the weekend. I love it! After a few shots with baby powder to check for wear marks, and some trimming as they suggested on the package, this shoots and feels great! No more pinched fingers from too tight glove tips. I also like the built in "string indexing" system using the base plate as a guide. It even has a cutout for the nocking point. Very consistent string placement, shot after shot.


----------



## Kid's Pastor (Mar 11, 2005)

Neet 2 finger tab:wink:


----------



## mike hogan (Nov 22, 2007)

cavalier elite tab


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

My first Cavalier Elite had the Super Leather face. Second one (back-up) was the Cordovan version. Immediately ordered a replacement Cordovan face for the first one. I have a third Cordovan Elite with the spacer removed which I use for indoor shooting, strictly 3 under. I've also added the optional rubber backing between the Cordovan and the suede on all three.

This was after years of shooting Wilson tabs.

Dave


----------



## Z Barebow (Feb 11, 2008)

I use an Angel tab and love it. I shoot 3 under. I leave the spacer in place and it doesn't bother. Very slick and doesn't develop a groove.

Shot a Damascus for years, but had issues of plucking every once in a while.


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

Y'all need to check out the saunders tab...very slick, lasts for decades, unaffected by water, inexpensive, adjustable thickness for feel, finger spacer....

http://us.st12.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.com/I/yhst-47712162108723_2023_6974327


----------



## Brian Adkins (Feb 18, 2008)

I use the neet 2 finger with calf hair with 70 lb compound and 60 lb recurve,both style bows I shoot 2 under. They are 2 thin layers witch let's me feel the string position on my fingers and gives me a smooth release.


----------



## pt&bw (Sep 18, 2008)

Geesh, my glove is so old I dont even know who made it.


----------

